# Anyone getting any freebies lately?



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone getting any freebies lately when they call to "cancel" and go with another provider? I like our Directivo unit, would like to upgrade to HD with dvr. Good account standing, been with them since mid 1998, haven't had any deals in awhile now.


----------



## ClemSole (Nov 12, 2004)

No I don't lie or steal items from a company that I am a customer of, or any one else. It just results in the monthly rates going up.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

ClemSole said:


> No I don't lie or steal items from a company that I am a customer of, or any one else. It just results in the monthly rates going up.


Yeah, cause that's the same thing as what the op is asking


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It isn't?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

verchad said:


> Anyone getting any freebies lately when they call to "cancel" and go with another provider?


Why is "cancel" in quotes?


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

ClemSole said:


> No I don't lie or steal items from a company that I am a customer of, or any one else. It just results in the monthly rates going up.


Sorry, I'm not sure I understand how accepting DirecTV's offer is stealing from them?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

calling up and threatening to cancel service in order to get DTV to offer you something is kinda hinky.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

The only way I'd threaten to "cancel" would be if I was actually unhappy and prepared to follow through on the threat. What if the CSR offers you nothing? Then you sound like an idiot and your integrity is shot.


----------



## leftstrat (Apr 18, 2005)

I never have found a reason to call and cancel, or try to extort "freebies". That just makes the CSR's have a little less enthusiasm to handle legitimate problems.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Just call and ask. Dont threaten just say i am a good customer you got something for me. The csr will look at your account and say how about showtime for three months.(or something) better than lying. just ask. Instead of threatning to leave ask what they got to make you stay.


----------



## Sheila4645 (Aug 12, 2007)

You just need to call and and find out what equipment upgrade offers you are eligable for. The CSR will give you the best offer they have available to give. If the offer is not to your liking ask if there is someone else you can talk to that can offer you a better deal.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

hey if they are offering, i'm taking


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll clarify cancel. In the past when I have received offers from comcast or Dish, I have called Directv and mentioned that I was considering cancelling and going with another service. In turn they usually responded with an offer of some kind to stay with Directv. In the past I have gotten monthly credits off my bill for different amounts of time, all for being a good customer and just making a phone call for comparison shopping. Just curious if it was worth it to try again as the monthly credits I have stopped a few months ago. 

Sorry if it seems to some like I'm really trying to screw over Directv and big business. This is the same directv that many times has offers for new customers that are not available for current customers, now that doesn't seem to nice on their part either, does it. The only reason I have the Directivo I have now is because at the time I got it, I read about the promotion being offered for existing customers to purchase it for $99 at the time, not in my bill from DTV, not from an email from them, but on a shopping deals website. Boy Directv really took care of me huh. 

I don't lie about it, I usually take whatever info I got in the mail or saw on the latest commercial from Comcast and Dish to use as a starting point. I don't want to go through the hassle of changing but if it's a better deal to go with something else, I'll at least give Directv the chance to keep my business.

Have a nice day.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

If Dish or Comcast or whoever offers me a lower price or more channels for less money are they STEALING me from Directv? No they're just doing business. If I shop other providers for lower prices or better service I'm stealing? If I use coupons to get a lower price while shopping and you don't, am I stealing? I'm just trying to save my family some money. Have you ever heard of companies offering to price match its competitors? Are they stealing? Have you ever seen a company offer a free phone or dvr to "new customers only" ? Why don't they offer this deal to me? I've been paying them for years! Why? Because I'm already a customer, they don't have to offer me anything to get me to sign up. The right thing to do would make this offer available to everyone, but they don't. When you call Directv and ask them about freebies, do they just give them to you or do they make you sign a contract for 1 or 2 more years? They extend your contract.

So this whole "STEALING" from Directv argument doesn't really hold water does it?


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

*MODERATORS if this is inappropriate, please remove this post.*

For those who don't consider it stealing, these might be some talking points to ponder if you are considering a switch. Info from a forum, http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=583293
Not completely confirmed, will be able to confirm for sure on the 15th.

"DISH HDTV - New 55 Hr HDDVR $100(or free) PLUS EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE Capability 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Starting August 15 Dish Network has 2 great new offers for HD and DVR's. (I'm just a customer).
1) The new VIP722 receiver replaces the current VIP622 with twice the recording time- 55 hours of HD or 300 something sd. The cost is only $100 which I think is refunded when you send an old receiver in (doesn't have to a an hd but has to be currently active on your account). . This includes all the external antennas and wiring. Anyone who got a promotion within the past year is not eligible, but once your 12 months is up you're eligible for a new promo package. I got my 622 last May so I'm switching it to another TV and getting the 722 free. But anyone can get the free 722 and free HD upgrade. Several new HD channels including TLC and History are coming on August 15 also. HD costs just an extra $20/mo. on Dish for 30-40 HD channels. 
2) A new upgrade download is available for a one-time $39 fee which will allow any of your dvr's with a usb port- like the 622 and 722 to attach an external hard drive as large as you want to store programs. A 320 hard drive should get about an additional 55 hours of HD- total of 110 hours on the 722 or 85 on the 622 or hundreds and hundreds of hours of sd. 500 gigabite external hard drives are coming up for about $100 in slickdeals a lot lately."


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

> So this whole "STEALING" from Directv argument doesn't really hold water does it?


The issue with what the OP stated in his original post is "cancel", a threat to cancel with NO intention of leaving. refer to My Previous Post . I have never called with the threat of leaving, because there is no where better to go. Have you tried to price out 4 DVR's with total choice+ and HBO and SHO, with Comcast it is almost $145 a month and I pay $74 and with Dish they will not let you have 4DVR's in your house the max is 2. Comcast charges you $19 a month for a dvr and you don't own it and D* is $5.99 for all of them and I own them all. So instead of a false threat of canceling D* just call them and ask what they can do for a good customer and you may be suprised.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

I got an offer from Comcast for digital cable for $29.99/month for 12 months...plus Free HBO for 6 months. 

I called DTV and explained that I was not unhappy but that this was a great offer from Comcast. 

DirecTV gave me this...
$10 monthly credit for 12 months
Free DVR (Tivo) Service for 12 months (essentially $5.99 off)
Free HBO for 6 months.

I'm very happy!!!


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

cmshep222 said:


> I got an offer from Comcast for digital cable for $29.99/month for 12 months...plus Free HBO for 6 months.
> 
> I called DTV and explained that I was not unhappy but that this was a great offer from Comcast.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Just called D* And out of the blue they offered me 3 hookers from belize. 10 cases of my favorite booze, 3 lbs of weed, and a lifetime of guilt free sex with the celebrity of my choice. I picked Pam Anderson  . Than I got a call from dishnetwork they will give me a ferrari testerosa, a mansion in beverly hills, and partership in the playboy mansion(I get to take over when Heff retires). :up: 

Than Comcast calls me and offers me 10 off the first six months.   Thats the offer i took I could really use the savings 



Doncha just love the way my avatar seems to be stoned and smirking


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

has anyone gotten free HD access/package lately?


----------



## lorimcp (Apr 2, 2005)

This 'stealing' thread is a stupid waste of everyone's time, can we get back to the actual question?

A friend of mine just called 2 weeks ago and got the DTV HD DVR, I forget the full model, but 700 something. He got it for $99, but they added $15 off per month on his bill for 6 months and free Showtime. He did not threaten to cancel or anything, simply said that is what he heard he could get and would like to order.

Now he has about a $200/ mo DTV bill during football and NBA season and has had for 7 years, so he is an A list customer. Others have gotten the deal for $199.

I have the same service and am going to call this weekend to see how it goes for me. 

I don't consider asking for the best deal they have when you avg $150 mo for service 'stealing'


----------



## scopus (Mar 26, 2002)

scalo said:


> Have you tried to price out 4 DVR's with total choice+ and HBO and SHO, with Comcast it is almost $145 a month and I pay $74 and with Dish they will not let you have 4DVR's in your house the max is 2.


I'd love to hear how you're getting 4 DVRs with total choice+, HBO and Showtime for $74 a month? Clearly that's a special price which will eventually go up once the promo is over. Comcast would probably offer a better "initial" deal as well, not $145 a month, to lure you over. Point is, you need to compare apples to apples.


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Just called D* And out of the blue they offered me 3 hookers from belize. 10 cases of my favorite booze, 3 lbs of weed, and a lifetime of guilt free sex with the celebrity of my choice. I picked Pam Anderson  . Than I got a call from dishnetwork they will give me a ferrari testerosa, a mansion in beverly hills, and partership in the playboy mansion(I get to take over when Heff retires). :up:
> 
> Than Comcast calls me and offers me 10 off the first six months.   Thats the offer i took I could really use the savings
> 
> Doncha just love the way my avatar seems to be stoned and smirking


Could you PLEASE post the offer codes for the Direct and Dish offers you got? LOL


----------



## aristotlewilde (Mar 30, 2004)

I had a very legitimate issue today. I found an overcharge on my LAST ELEVEN bills for an extra receiver I do not have. This was actually "fixed" with a credit for months charged last September, however they failed to remove the receiver from my account.

I assumed it was fixed, and the $4.99 monthly fee was just a pit in the ocean on my bill which I continued to pay unknowingly.

Long story short, today the CSR would not fix the problem. They offered to credit me 10 dollars of the 55 they had overcharged me since apparently you can only dispute 60 days back. 

I had to threaten to cancel just to achieve closure on this. Finally, I was credited the entire amount after explaining to "retention" that technically, they had taken 11 months to solve the original issue. 

Long story short, CSR's are getting tight assed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Here's a freebie....for non-DirecTV customers thinking about converting...

I just got this in my email...


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

scopus said:


> I'd love to hear how you're getting 4 DVRs with total choice+, HBO and Showtime for $74 a month? Clearly that's a special price which will eventually go up once the promo is over. Comcast would probably offer a better "initial" deal as well, not $145 a month, to lure you over. Point is, you need to compare apples to apples.


it is pretty simple, hbo $2 a month free showtime total choice plus and a $10 credit every month for a year. still is nowhere near what it would cost for comcast even at full price would still be under $100 a month. comcast dvr fee is $18 a month each and digital cable is $52 roughly, so your bill is already $106 with no premiums and minus fees and taxes and less channels.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Is anyone getting anything else?


----------



## peterl1365 (Jun 1, 2004)

About 3 months ago, I got an offer from Verizon for their Fios triple play package. Basically, the offer was $110 + taxes for unlimited phone, internet and basic Fios TV. Since I was already paying about $90 for the phone and internet, the TV addon would have been about $20 + taxes + $30 (for 2 DVR's and 1 STB).

I called D* to see if they had any competitive offers. I think I was offered some equipment, but I already had 3 Dtivo's and wasn't planning to upgrade to HD anytime soon. So instead, they gave me $10 off for 12 months, waived the $5.99 DVR fee (probably also for just 12 months) and a $150 onetime credit. All with no renewed commitment.

So basically I haven't had to pay a bill for the last three months, and my next bill will probably be just about $30. Then it should settle at about $47 per month for the next 8 months.


----------



## DTVCSR2007 (Aug 23, 2007)

its more money to pay for new customers than to keep old ones. But still, I hope you all sleep good at night. -_-,


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

I called as an A List customer and asked if there were any specials which they could offer me as an A List customer. It took some time to review everything, but they offered me free Starz for 3 months, $5 a month credit for 12 months, and then agreed to give me SuperFan for free since I have been a NFL Ticket subscriber for years.

As others have said, negotiation is better than idle threats of canceling.

Note: I am a Total Choice Plus with HBO/Showtime/HD/DVR and NFL Ticket Subscriber.


----------



## csweeny (Jun 9, 2004)

One of my DVR-40's died, so I called DirecTV and they offered me an R-15 as replacement. 
ME: I said it's a HDTV do you have any deals on your HDDVR? 
CSR: Yes, let me check and see if your eligible....$199. 
ME: No thanks. 
CSR: How about $19.95! 
ME: OK, I'll take it. 
ME: I currently do not subscribe to your HD package, will I be required to subscribe to that as well?
CSR: Yes.
ME: I don't want your HD package.
CSR: How about free HD package for one year.
ME: Sign me up for two more years of commitment!

Am I stealing?


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

I really want the HD Package free, but not at the cost of losing my Tivos (including an HR10). As for the superfan free, i got that too. From what I read, its free for the asking and in some cases the charge is just removed.


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

csweeny said:


> One of my DVR-40's died, so I called DirecTV and they offered me an R-15 as replacement.
> ME: I said it's a HDTV do you have any deals on your HDDVR?
> CSR: Yes, let me check and see if your eligible....$199.
> ME: No thanks.
> ...


Nice. That gives me something to work off of, thanks for posting.


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

OhioUmpire said:


> I called as an A List customer and asked if there were any specials which they could offer me as an A List customer. It took some time to review everything, but they offered me free Starz for 3 months, $5 a month credit for 12 months, and then agreed to give me SuperFan for free since I have been a NFL Ticket subscriber for years.
> 
> As others have said, negotiation is better than idle threats of canceling.
> 
> Note: I am a Total Choice Plus with HBO/Showtime/HD/DVR and NFL Ticket Subscriber.


What do you consider an "A List customer"?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

anonymuse said:


> What do you consider an "A List customer"?


It's this bs/kissass thing DTV did. They put a little insert in billing statements a while back that said, "You're an A-list customer", and gave a special number to call if you need anything. Sounds good, except that they sent it to everyone, and the number on the form is just the regular customer service number. In short, everyone's an "A-list" customer, so it doesn't mean jack____.


----------



## buellwinkle (Sep 27, 2005)

CSWeeny, when they sold you the new HD DVR for $20, does that include installation of the new 5 lnb dish too? Basically I want to add a receiver, preferably a DVR, HD would be nice but it's only a 23" TV, albeit an HD TV. But if I get the new HD DVR I'm assuming you can't use the old 4 lnb dish.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

ClemSole said:


> No I don't lie or steal items from a company that I am a customer of, or any one else. It just results in the monthly rates going up.


but if you don't threat to leave how do you take advantage of the free stuff - Your individual account means squat relative to the total accounts at DTV. If you don't aren't you being taken advantage of e.g. no deals and higher rates?

Kind of like cheating on your taxes, the IRS has factored in the average cheat and adjusted the rates accordingly.


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

CrashHD said:


> It's this bs/kissass thing DTV did. They put a little insert in billing statements a while back that said, "You're an A-list customer", and gave a special number to call if you need anything. Sounds good, except that they sent it to everyone, and the number on the form is just the regular customer service number. In short, everyone's an "A-list" customer, so it doesn't mean jack____.


Perhaps so, but they treat me fairly decent when I call in contrast to someone like Intuit, Dell, etc. Continental Airlines is great, best service I get anywhere.... but regardless if everyone is an A List customer.... they do assist in lower my bill without me having to cut services down or they are willing to promo me services for a few months on trial. I have been with DTV for 8 years now and see no reason to even consider Dish or regular Cable. That's just my opinion, I am sure everyone else has their own.


----------



## buellwinkle (Sep 27, 2005)

I called just asking about an upgrade from HR10 to HR20 and it's $19.95 and includes installation of new antenna and such. But she said it's a swap and I can't keep my old receiver. I want to keep it because a) it has OTA HD recording, b) I can still use it for SD even after HD goes 100% mpg4. 

So my question is, do they really take it back or do they let you keep it?


----------



## TubaMan-Z (Apr 8, 2004)

The HR20 has OTA HD recording.


----------



## buellwinkle (Sep 27, 2005)

Sure, but I want to keep that feature off my HR10 by making it an additional receiver and not give it back.


----------



## Teejeaux (Jan 10, 2003)

I have no problem with anyone "stealing" from DirectTv. Do some research and check out the 'Stealing' that they did! It cost me $1000 for a lawyer, and I did absolutely NOTHING but purchase a leather case from a specific company. They made MILLIONS of dollars off of innocent people just because they had deep pockets. There are currently quite a few RICO suits against them for this. I'll never use DirectTV again, and I would encourage anyone to boycott them as well. Take a look at some of the strong-arm tactics and hard-sells they used. It's amazing that they weren't put out of business.

http://www.directvdefense.org/hunt/
http://www.securityfocus.com/news/6865
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/07/17/directv_dragnet_snares_innocent_techies/
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/10/10/eveningnews/consumer/main577599.shtml
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20031125/080256_F.shtml



verchad said:


> I'll clarify cancel. In the past when I have received offers from comcast or Dish, I have called Directv and mentioned that I was considering cancelling and going with another service. In turn they usually responded with an offer of some kind to stay with Directv. In the past I have gotten monthly credits off my bill for different amounts of time, all for being a good customer and just making a phone call for comparison shopping. Just curious if it was worth it to try again as the monthly credits I have stopped a few months ago.
> 
> Sorry if it seems to some like I'm really trying to screw over Directv and big business. This is the same directv that many times has offers for new customers that are not available for current customers, now that doesn't seem to nice on their part either, does it. The only reason I have the Directivo I have now is because at the time I got it, I read about the promotion being offered for existing customers to purchase it for $99 at the time, not in my bill from DTV, not from an email from them, but on a shopping deals website. Boy Directv really took care of me huh.
> 
> ...


----------



## seedcar (Aug 8, 2005)

Teejeaux said:


> I have no problem with anyone "stealing" from DirectTv. Do some research and check out the 'Stealing' that they did! It cost me $1000 for a lawyer, and I did absolutely NOTHING but purchase a leather case from a specific company. They made MILLIONS of dollars off of innocent people just because they had deep pockets. There are currently quite a few RICO suits against them for this. I'll never use DirectTV again, and I would encourage anyone to boycott them as well. Take a look at some of the strong-arm tactics and hard-sells they used. It's amazing that they weren't put out of business.
> 
> http://www.directvdefense.org/hunt/
> http://www.securityfocus.com/news/6865
> ...


So, you were not stealing their service? There is a difference between getting free equipment from someone and buying equipment designed to steal service. Thanks for the links to the 4 year old cases. If you check http://www.hackhu.com/news_archive.php you will see that DirecTV won those, and many more, cases.


----------



## Teejeaux (Jan 10, 2003)

seedcar said:


> So, you were not stealing their service? There is a difference between getting free equipment from someone and buying equipment designed to steal service. Thanks for the links to the 4 year old cases. If you check http://www.hackhu.com/news_archive.php you will see that DirecTV won those, and many more, cases.


No, I was DEFINITELY NOT stealing their service. What actually happened was that a guy that I was working with for a company in Canada asked me to buy him some piece of equipment. (I THINK it was a card reader) because the company wouldn't ship to Canada. Being the good guy I am, I bought it for him and brought it up to him. About three months later, I got a letter from DirectTV threatening me with a lawsuit if I didn't settle with them. I got a lawyer for $1000 and he sent them a letter. I went through all kinds of discovery with my lawyer, and they never came back to him. So I was out a grand for doing a favor.

Now, I don't have any problem with DirectTV suing people for stealing their service, but the way they went about it was totally outrageous. Their plan of attack was to send out the threatening letter, and get people to call them. Once the people called, they had a boiler room of hard sell salesmen working these people over to settle out of court. The salesmen actually got incentives to get people to settle. The part about this I don't like is that they would settle for just under what it costs to get a lawyer to represent you in court. So most people would settle, just because they didn't have the money for a proper defense. Your reference above, (are you seriously telling me you consider HACKHU a more reliable reference than EFF???) is just a handful of the cases that DirectTV brought against people. My best friend went to court with them and won, so I know first hand what was happening. My lawyer here in Seattle is/was involved with one of the class action lawsuits.

You might also read this very enlightening affidavit from John Fisher, who used to work for them. http://www.overhauser.com/dtv/Fisher Affidavit from Wilens.pdf

He tried to sue them for wrongful termination, but lost that due to the California SLAPP law.

Believe me, I have no problem with people getting their due and taking people to court for theft of their service, but the way they went about it was reprehensible.

Teejeaux


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

So what exactly did you THINK that card reader was for? The fact that the company would not send it to Canada should have been a red flag.


----------



## Teejeaux (Jan 10, 2003)

scalo said:


> So what exactly did you THINK that card reader was for? The fact that the company would not send it to Canada should have been a red flag.


First off, there are LOTS of online companies that won't ship to Canada. I have lots of friends that have mailboxes down here in the States so that they can get stuff from companies that won't ship to Canada.

Second, I didn't even know what he was buying, he just asked if he could use my address and have me bring it up the next time I came up.

Third, it really doesn't matter, because it wasn't illegal to hack signals in Canada. I don't approve of it, but who am I to judge what someone else does.


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

> Third, it really doesn't matter, because it wasn't illegal to hack signals in Canada. I don't approve of it, but who am I to judge what someone else does.


Theft of service is not illegal in Canada?


----------



## seedcar (Aug 8, 2005)

scalo said:


> Theft of service is not illegal in Canada?


According to this it is.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Isn't this thread getting just a little off the original topic?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Yeah, anyone getting any freebies lately?


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

showtime for 3 months


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

Okay, thanks to all who helped and answered my questions for this and other topics. I eventually got through to a Directv person that my malfunctioning sd tivo unit was the result of the software upgrade they sent out, I did then tell them that I was considering cancelling since I was no longer under any contract.

We've had an HD tv for about 2 years and have wanted to upgrade, but didn't want to pay what they wanted originally. They waived the shipping, install, and credited me for most of the HD DVR.

I will keep monitoring here for info on free preview weekends. Thanks for all the help over my time here. It's great that there are places like this where people can get together and help each other out.


----------



## Matt310 (Jul 18, 2003)

scalo said:


> showtime for 3 months


just curious, when you guys talk about getting free 'XXXXXX for XX months', when the free months are over, do they automatically start charging you for it unless you actively cancel that service, or do you just lose the channel(s)? I'm assuming the former...


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Matt310 said:


> just curious, when you guys talk about getting free 'XXXXXX for XX months', when the free months are over, do they automatically start charging you for it unless you actively cancel that service, or do you just lose the channel(s)? I'm assuming the former...


My experience...

When I've gotten any package for free for xx months, after xx months the channels go away and there are no charges to my bill.

When I've gotten any package for say $10 credit for xx months, after xx months the channels are still there until I cancel them.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

cmshep222 said:


> I got an offer from Comcast for digital cable for $29.99/month for 12 months...plus Free HBO for 6 months.
> 
> I called DTV and explained that I was not unhappy but that this was a great offer from Comcast.
> 
> ...


Here is the thread on this:

HR10-250 and MPEG4; Upgrade Offer

Lots of success stories there getting this type of deal. The trick is that they are getting to keep their TiVo's for the old channels and adding a box for the new ones (and old). Double the tuners, double the storage.

- Craig


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I just moved, and they gave me free installation, and they also offered mr Total Choice Premier and Sunday Ticket for $69.99 a month, for 4 months. Basically, I buy ST and get TCP free for those 4 months. I finally have both tuners on the second TiVo working!


----------

